# Ancient Russian Systema Practices - 4 Ways to Achieve Optimum Health



## Brian King (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice short article written by Vali Madj. I like the way he phrases his understandings. 

http://ezinearticles.com/?Ancient-R...--4-Ways-to-Achieve-Optimum-Health&id=5664270

Regards
Brian King


----------



## K-man (Dec 10, 2013)

Brian King said:


> Nice short article written by Vali Madj. I like the way he phrases his understandings.
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Ancient-R...--4-Ways-to-Achieve-Optimum-Health&id=5664270
> 
> ...


Well I suppose two out of four ain't too bad.  

Ancient Russian Systema Practices? The question is, how ancient is Systema? My guess is less than 50 years but I am happy to be corrected. My understanding is that is has developed from and alongside Sambo which itself is less than 100 years old.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 25, 2013)

In the West when folks find a health aspect or method that works they often go further than needed or that is healthy either physically, spiritually, or mentally. If this amount is good then doubling it will be even better type of thought process. The other issue many people have with health issues is if they cannot do it all or all at once then they do not proceed at all. One of the things I liked most about Vali's article is his emphasis on taking small pieces of the practice, doing what you can. I really like that aspect of the article. In my opinion small doses are often better than the more fanatical approach, especially long term. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## K-man (Dec 26, 2013)

I like the bit that says you don't have yo be religious to pray.

If we look at the definition of 'pray' I'm not sure how that can be divorced from religion.


> *Pray*
> address a prayer to God or another deity."the whole family are praying for Michael"
> synonyms:    say one's prayers, be at prayer, make one's devotions; offer a prayer/prayers, commune with
> "let us pray"
> ...


I think I must be getting too old!
: asian:


----------



## Brian King (Dec 26, 2013)

K-man thanks for posting. I am sorry you are having a problem with prayer. I can certainly understand your confusion. People's thoughts are based on their past experiences. Our openness to read someones words is often confined by those very same past experiences. We read what we want and what we understand all too often based on past experiences and current beliefs. It can be very difficult to understand where someone is coming from, often taking a 'leap of faith' to get past our own biases and judgements to get an understanding of what they are trying to say, the meaning of their words and actions. This openness if achieved can lead to understanding. It might not change our own perspectives, but, at a minimum it allows us the perspective to better see and understand others viewpoints. 


Reading the entire definition of prayer many dictionaries includes the meaning "an earnest hope or wish". Further reading, the wiki page on prayer see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prayerhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prayer right near the beginning is written "Prayer can be a form of religious practice, may be either individual or communal and take place in public or in private." If something can be then it also might not be, seems obvious and logical to me. In addition there are many ways that the word has been used in the past. At one time pray was synonymous with the the term "ask politely" as in 'pray tell, how is your teacher doing? 


Many people find strength in prayer whatever form they use. As I said above thread one of the more positive aspects of Vali's article is he makes it very clear that of these practices you can do what you are comfortable doing. The very first sentence of the paragraph on praying says it loud and clear with no equivocation.  _You do not need to be religious to pray  _This is based on the authors lifetime of experiences and belief. I myself also have this understanding of prayer. One person might say sending good thoughts another might say prayers lifted the results are often the same in my opinion regardless if one calls it praying or not, religious or not. 


Reading Vali's article especially the sentence


"This practice recognizes that we can seek inspiration, strength and guidance outside ourselves. Prayer allows us to free ourselves in many ways by recognizing forces and powers beyond us" Article
Source: http://EzineArticles.com/5664270http://EzineArticles.com/5664270 it is clear that he is not necessarily talking about any organized religious practices but the benefit of seeking inspiration, strength, and guidance, from outside of ourselves and the freedom that this can bring. It is one of way of learning about oneself, which for many practitioners of Systema is a major goal and undertaking and prayer can be used as valuable tool and means of learning.


Always enjoy your contributions to the discussions K-man. Thanks again.


Regards
Brian King


----------



## Carol (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it depends on how one is willing to define prayer.  Personally, prayer has a meaning that is rather close to what Brian is describing.   However, for some of my friends -- both atheist and devout -- prayer has a distinct, religious meaning and application.


----------

